# Dragonblood peacock cichlid diseases



## cichlid325 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 6 dragonblood peacock fry in my 20 gallon tank and a one died and another 2 have white stuff all over there heads and dorsal fins and they keep on rubbing their faces on ornaments, I also have a bristlenose pleco and I was wondering if it was a disease or the pleco or something else I and if you could can you tell me the medication for it, help please?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Water parameters, food, and feeding schedule please.


----------



## cichlid325 (Dec 29, 2012)

24temp cichlid pellets twice a day


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What type of pellets, and we need more detailed info. Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH.


----------



## Nick_MN (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it kinda fuzzy? .. Probably a type of body fungus. I just lost a fish to that too. A local fish store should have a medication to treat it. Just look up body fungus to be sure that's what it is and then go to the store and find something that treats it. Should say right on the box


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Oftentimes visible diseases are the symptom of other problems like water quality, aggression, etc. We need to know more about the tank and its inhabitants before suggesting a proper treatment.


----------



## cichlid325 (Dec 29, 2012)

How do you know what's the ph of the water


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Get a good quality test kit such as the API freshwater master test kit and it will have all of those tests.


----------



## cichlid325 (Dec 29, 2012)

For the food type I'm not sure because I got it from a friend


----------



## raydawg (Dec 25, 2012)

looks like your friend laced tht food with some ick


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi cichlid325, it sounds like you might have ich. I attached a link from the forum with details about the disease and how to treat it. The basics of the cure involve raising the temperature and adding salt. I have used this method successfully however if it does not work then there are meds that you can use also. Read the article and just follow the instructions. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------

